# Pressure pot



## Jmaxcy (Aug 12, 2021)

Hi all

Looking to get into casting resin and making blanks. Anyone have any suggestions on a reasonably affordable pressure pot? Thanks


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Aug 12, 2021)

There’s the Ole Harbor Freight. It might be one of the cheapest but not the best. The thumb screws get pretty hard to turn after a while. Also I think they lowered the max pressure. I use 55lbs but that isn’t the only pressure used. Some go as low as 35lbs. I just wouldn’t push the max pressure on the pot. Then it’s no longer a pot as it becomes a bomb.


----------



## foursquare (Aug 12, 2021)

I recently bought this one on ebay, and it is great ... https://www.californiaairtools.com/air-tools-accessories/pressure-pots/366-10-gal-pressure-pot/


----------



## Jmaxcy (Aug 12, 2021)

Kenny Durrant said:


> There’s the Ole Harbor Freight. It might be one of the cheapest but not the best. The thumb screws get pretty hard to turn after a while. Also I think they lowered the max pressure. I use 55lbs but that isn’t the only pressure used. Some go as low as 35lbs. I just wouldn’t push the max pressure on the pot. Then it’s no longer a pot as it becomes a bomb.


Might be willing to shell out a couple more bucks for something that might not turn into a bomb...


----------



## JohnU (Aug 12, 2021)

They can all be a bomb if you exceed the maximum pressure.   I’ve used harbor freight for years, along with California Air and they work fine.  Just don’t over tighten them and the threads will last a little longer.  I replace the harbor freight one about every year give or take a few months, but I cast 100’s of blanks a month.  Start small and work your way up. It can get expensive so learn how far you want to take it before you buy a bunch of equipment.  Good luck! And looking forward to seeing some of your casts.


----------



## dogcatcher (Aug 12, 2021)

I spent my money on a Binks 2.5 gal pot.  Actually I found a used one for $25.  I have replaced the seal a few times, but I know I can push the limits and it will not EXPLODE.


----------



## Robert Taylor (Aug 13, 2021)

I posted this earlier this year. Don't know your proximity to North Canton for a road trip.




__





						Pressure pot
					

Sears/Campbellhausefield pressure pot. Thick cast top, much heavier than Harbor Frieght. $100 plus USA shipping only. Been a while since I looked but UPS was best price. About $30. USPS was about $55.



					www.penturners.org


----------



## JohnU (Aug 13, 2021)

dogcatcher said:


> I spent my money on a Binks 2.5 gal pot.  Actually I found a used one for $25.  I have replaced the seal a few times, but I know I can push the limits and it will not EXPLODE.


I’ve been using and reading about others for the past 12 years and never seen one explode when used the way they were manufactured for, but let’s face it… they are only as good as the material and welds that they are made with.  Each brand  makes a safely recommendation based on their testing, which is below what the tank will handle because they have all the liability.  I’ve exceeded the max as well but I wouldn’t never recommend it.  Besides, we really never know when a weld or material will give out, and I hope none of us ever find out.


----------



## X-crAFt custom ink (Aug 13, 2021)

I own a Harbor freight 2.5 gallon pressure pot that I converted over. It works fine, but its not the nicest. the bottom is a cove and its rounded like a half sphere not flat. that's a big problem for me, i used cardboard as a little plate to make it flat. then it started to leak air and i plugged it. It works good now. I used it for 8 months. It was great starter.

However, for a bit more cash, you can get a CA tools one. I have one. BEST PRESSURE POT EVER! I have a 5 gal, but they make 2.5, 5, 10, 20 and more. the 5 gallon was $250. Unlike the harbor freight, it was actually designed to be used as a pressure pot. the bottom is flat and it comes on wheels. the lids are heavy and the clamps are much bigger, easier to hold, and you don't have to put your whole body's force into tightening them. the regulator and other valves are much nicer, it maxes out at 60, which is perfect for basting Alumillite aka (the best resin ever), I keep it around 55 which works great for that, but it will hold 60 for a long time. you also don't have to fill up the thing multiple times over the course of the curing period like you do with the harbor freight. overall its much better.

the 5 gallon is $250 from Woodcraft: https://www.woodcraft.com/products/pressure-pot-for-resin-casting-california-air-tools

I cant find the other prices right now but im sure someone knows. 

TCP global makes a 10 gallon, I dont have it and know nothing about it but here's a link, its $500: https://tcpglobal.com/products/tcp-pt8375


----------

